# Handyman strikes again (Photo)



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Back from a weekend wedding good times :thumbsup:
Now back to work.
I got this call for a kitchen sink back up. Lady say's Handyman installed and Built a washing machine room in basement. Go under kitchen sink find new plumbing an S trap :laughing: OK go into basement he probably left the drum trap there connected new PVC pipe from sink with a fernco. All walled in can't see it. So I snake from up stairs S trap strait down and bang no turn dead stop . Does not feel like normal Drum trap. I explain to the lady I need to pull back the new panel wall to see what's wrong. Se gives me a little trouble and say's it ran fine for 3 weeks why would there be a problem now. I asked if the handyman was a Licensed plumber no but he does a lot of work. Pulled wall open and found this.









But it drained for 3 weeks what's wrong with it he did it at a great price
She did not want it fixed. So I cleared it with an air ram no guarantee.
Can't really see it in photo it was also back pitched.


----------



## bestval1 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Save America - Shot a handyman*

Handy man called me at 10pm, had been working on a 1 yr old HW heater all day. Called around and someone told him to change the thermal coupling. Wanted me to do the work under him, because in a day he could not figure it out. Lucky me, I get all the idiot callers.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow a PVC dirt leg!:blink: Must've had some xtra tees he needed to get rid of.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

maybe its just me but,,,, i think it should be a federal,state and municipal crime to repair or install any plumbing unless you are licensed. that should apply to home owners as well. i have fixed many cross connections as a result of homeowner /handyman.........if its connected to a municipal water source...............


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Back from a weekend wedding good times :thumbsup:
> Now back to work.
> I got this call for a kitchen sink back up. Lady say's Handyman installed and Built a washing machine room in basement. Go under kitchen sink find new plumbing an S trap :laughing: OK go into basement he probably left the drum trap there connected new PVC pipe from sink with a fernco. All walled in can't see it. So I snake from up stairs S trap strait down and bang no turn dead stop . Does not feel like normal Drum trap. I explain to the lady I need to pull back the new panel wall to see what's wrong. Se gives me a little trouble and say's it ran fine for 3 weeks why would there be a problem now. I asked if the handyman was a Licensed plumber no but he does a lot of work. Pulled wall open and found this.
> 
> ...



Wow, that is some beautiful work! Brings a tear to my eye.:laughing: Well at least he put in a few clean outs right? What a friggin dumb cluck.:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

well, in his defense there are 3 cleanouts withing 18". :laughing:






paul


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Did you get his number in case you need his advice in the future. I'm just saying


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

al said:


> Did you get his number in case you need his advice in the future. I'm just saying


 :laughing: It's funny how people listen to handymen over plumbers or tradesmen. HO thinks were probably out to over charge.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

unclog you mention air ram- how well do those work?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't use it much. Don't have a problem with them. Drum traps with no access, coffee bean drains, Retarded plumbing like this picture. 
I never use them in toilets, urinals, back to back sinks or tubs. I use it maybe 5-10 times a year. Mostly for drum traps with no access.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I use the Air Ram about 2-5 times a year. It's invaluable. I get really leery using it on pvc, on cast iron, I will pump it up to 80psi and watch the magic happen. It really works good for me on 2" drains, that the p-trap itself is clogged.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> :laughing: It's funny how people listen to handymen over plumbers or tradesmen. HO thinks were probably out to over charge.


 Thats why I quit going to diy sites. they would rather take the advice of a hack than a license plumber.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Whats a License ? A permit ? No, I don't even have a green card. BUT, Home Depot gave me a line of credit so I can do it all!

I think the fact that the HO was giving you a hard time and trying to justify hiring someone b-c they do it a lot, speaks very loudly for the sad state the DIY'rs are going to leave this country in.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

bestval1 said:


> Handy man called me at 10pm, had been working on a 1 yr old HW heater all day. Called around and someone told him to change the thermal coupling. Wanted me to do the work under him, because in a day he could not figure it out. Lucky me, I get all the idiot callers.


I would have told him, SURE, Ill be there in an hour. I would have never showed.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I would have told him, SURE, Ill be there in an hour. I would have never showed.


You so bad!:thumbup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You can get some good tips from this video.


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

I love it when tou guys/ladies post these pics. I never get to see this stuff doing new construction all the time. I had a garage sale last weekend trying to gather some lay-off funds, and this ladie asks me if I do side work. I explain that I don't get involved with that stuff becuse it is illegal and it is frowned upon by our union. I recommend some local plumbing contractors. She says' " Are you sure, we have thirty-one rental properties, and we always need a plumber?". Someone is really gonna screw these prperties up, and probably already has. I bet I would get some great pics there. Thanks anyway", I said.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

HandsomeMike said:


> I love it when tou guys/ladies post these pics. I never get to see this stuff doing new construction all the time. I had a garage sale last weekend trying to gather some lay-off funds, and this ladie asks me if I do side work. I explain that I don't get involved with that stuff becuse it is illegal and it is frowned upon by our union. I recommend some local plumbing contractors. She says' " Are you sure, we have thirty-one rental properties, and we always need a plumber?". Someone is really gonna screw these prperties up, and probably already has. I bet I would get some great pics there. Thanks anyway", I said.


 Good for you. If they want a sider, they want cheap.


----------



## PlumberGuz (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

This thread is six years old


----------

